# Making the most of my 5 lessons



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

I've taken a few lessons before, and at a group lesson, I found a teacher which whom I have a good rapport. I've decided to take a 5 lesson series with him (lessons will be weekly, possibly going to every other week depending on my progress). I probably won't be able to afford any additional lessons for a while, and my instructor has allowed me to video tape the lessons for personal review later.

So, my question to you out there is this: What can I do to maximize the effectiveness & value of these lessons?

To give you something to go on, here is my experience and skills:

I hit my 7 iron about 120-140 yards. High trajectory; I'm probably still sweeping. Used to have more accuracy, but something went awry over the winter. 

I seem to be able to hit my irons better than my woods. More accuracy with the irons.

I hit my 3 iron about as far as my 5 wood; 175 on a good day. I don't think I've broken 215 with any club yet.

I'm doing pretty good at chipping, but have dismal results at putting and working in the sand.

Any help on what to focus on would be greatly appreciated, thanks!
-TMC


----------



## FlatstickFred (Apr 18, 2007)

I just finished a 5 lesson run with a local instructor. First lesson was a 9 hole round so he could evaluate my strengths and weaknesses. I worked out great. He came away with a list to work on during the next 4 lessons. I felt like it was a custom made lesson plan.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

The best thing you can do is to simply practice..go to the driving range, and hit a few buckets to get your swing dialed in. Don't focus to much on 1 club, use all your clubs, and an equal amount of swings. Also, go to the chipping range, if you have one, and practice chips from 100 yards in. Just estimate if theres no markers..Practice taking a divot, and making the ball stop. It will take time, but you will start getting good if you keep on trying.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Skill level doesn't matter in lessons. What matters is that you communicate effectively with your instructor; i.e., your instructor understands what you want to learn, and you understand what your instructor wants you to learn. 

First, come to your lessons with things in mind that you would like to work on. A good instructor will ask you this so be prepared to answer. You also must listen and trust what your instructor is telling you. Be dedicated and really work on what he tells you to work on, A LOT. Go home and keep a journal of what you learn and what he tells you to work on. Keep your progess tracked in this journal as wels as tendencies, percentages, etc. Do the drills he gives you more than he tells you to. An instructor is there to guide you to what you need to do to get better, not babysit you. You have to practice without him.

All too often I get students that come take a lesson and don't practice the drills and routines I give them. It's obvious when they come back to the next lesson when their swing or stroke is exactly the same.

Put the work in while being guided and you'll be rewarded with fewer strokes on the course.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tips & keep 'em coming!

Any lesson horror stories? Any lesson breakthroughs... that moment when you 'got it'?

I've taken notes at lessons before, and that was helpful (made a breakthrough in chipping and held onto it this way). I'll make an extra effort to do all the drills. It's easy to come up with excuses not to, but if I can figure out a way to practice at home, that will make it easier (got a toddler, and she likes to watch which gives her mom a break)

I've already got a bunch of questions for him, particularly "why do my irons seem to work better than my woods, and how do I fix this?"

We have a small chipping area, but not a pitching area. However, there is a pitch & putt nearby, so I can practice my pitches there.

Cheers,
-TMC


----------



## skippy1 (Apr 18, 2007)

Best thing I ever did having lessons, also had a putting lesson where the pro changed my grip and set up and after a little practice my putting stroke is a lot more solid and I hole a lot more of the 4-5 footers.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

TMC said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've taken a few lessons before, and at a group lesson, I found a teacher which whom I have a good rapport. I've decided to take a 5 lesson series with him (lessons will be weekly, possibly going to every other week depending on my progress). I probably won't be able to afford any additional lessons for a while, and my instructor has allowed me to video tape the lessons for personal review later.
> 
> ...


Hey,

what Skippy has done is the best solution to your problem.
Taking intermediate and advanced lessons from a Good Short Game Golf school and hiring a putting Golf Pro can work wonders to your game.
and who knows, maybe in a few more years you can compete in high level stakes.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

TMC said:


> Any lesson horror stories? Any lesson breakthroughs... that moment when you 'got it'?


A major breakthrough came for me during my first lesson with my current coach. It was my first ever lesson, and i asked him to watch me hit my driver and see what im doing wrong. I was 15 at the time, and playing off about 14 at my course. I hit 3 balls. One hard right, one cut, and one straight.

He asked me to step away from the ball. And he said "Matthew, you just hit 3 balls with the same club, and didnt make the same swing once." I asked him what me meant, and we got into an indepth discussion about setup and preshot routine. Such things as a pre shot routine will always be yours and yours alone. The good players make the same actions with every swing, regardless of how they are playing. From this, i made my routine and shots began to wilt from my handicap.

It was quite interesting.

The other breakthrough was next lesson. Also with driver. He told me my shoulders were always open at adress. I learned to square them, and my accuracy and length has improved massivly. I am now playing off 1.2


----------



## a_waugh (Apr 24, 2007)

Im glad i read this thread as im just about to start a block of lesson with the pro at my course.

As im just starting i have been to the driving range a few times and have got a fair idea about clubs which i can and cannot hit the ball with.

Im having trouble keeping my Driver straight, but can hit a straight 3-Wood. Also need help with some of the bigger irons as the just dont seem to be going any great distance.

If my understanding is correct, the best idea is to talk to the pro as *cbwheeler* says. And practice a lot.


----------



## skippy1 (Apr 18, 2007)

get them lessons booked and you are on the path to better golf I guarantee it, plus you will be hitting it straight with your driver in no time. I Recomend Dr Bob Rutella's book 'The golf of your dreams' Gave me the inspiration to have lessons and practice, practice, practice. Not quite playing the golf of my dreams but definetly on the road.


----------



## a_waugh (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Skippy1.

Will look into getting that.

Looking forward to playing better golf.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips. Had my first lesson yesterday.

Cbwheeler, I took your advice and got a small journal that fits in my bag, with questions and notes of what I wanted to work on. I showed my notes to my instructor at the beginning of my first lesson, and that really helped him cater to my needs. We made some adjustments to my swing (mostly worked on proper weight transfer, proper coiling, and not letting my head get ahead of the ball on my downswing) 

I had a breakthrough on my woods, and was able to hit everything a lot farther. I finally reached 200 yards (not a big deal for most of you out there, but feels great to me!)

After my instructor left, and I was hitting the remainder of the balls, I felt I lost that knowledge. But, I went back today, and found that after warming up, I got my swing back into that groove.

My next lesson is next Saturday, but I should be able to hit the driving range two more times before then, since they are closing later now that it stays light out longer.

Thanks again everyone,
-TMC


----------



## wolf1pack (May 4, 2007)

Thanks also for the tips. I have my first lesson Monday. After playing for 30 years and struggling, I finally decided to take lessons. I signed up for a set of 3 lessons, but I am sure it will take more than 3 to correct all my flaws. I have 30 years of bad habits.


----------

